# Too Many Favorites



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is a smpling of stuff I have. Too many treasures to pick just one favorite.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 4, 2009)

The two pieces that look like blue milk glass...are they parts of lamps...or what...???
 Did you dig all of these?  Very cool...thanks for sharing!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 4, 2009)

they are lightning rod balls. those were bought. most is dug, but a few pieces bought.


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

NICH BOTTLES! SEEING YOUR FIRE GRANADE SURE MAKES ME MISS MINE! JAMIE


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 5, 2009)

The grenade was a present from my dad. he got it at a very reasonable price at a show in baltimore. the dealer damaged it on the way to the show. still has original contents though. still a nice bottle.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Florida, here's some pics of the lightning rod balls.


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2009)

THE HARDENS I HAD WAS A LIGHTER BLUE[LIKE A SAPPIRE BLUE] AND HAD THE CONTENTS IN IT TOO.GAVE $60 FOR IT IN 96. WISH I HAD IT BACK. THEY ARE COOL! A FRIEND AND ME YEARS AGO CLIMBED UP ON AN OLD ABANDONED HOUSE TO GET THE LIGHTNIG BALLS OFF IT!YOU HAVE A LOT OF NICE STUFF! THANKS FOR SHOWING! JAMIE


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 8, 2009)

my wife would gladly emphasise the word ALOT. i hear about it often. Thanks!!![]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the close-up pics...it makes such a difference...I couldn't visualize how they would have been used (Jamie said he had gotten some off the top of a house)...so I looked up "Diddie-Blitzen Rods"...I came across a site "Picker's Treasure" and they had pics of them still on the rods - one was even still in the tripod thing that sat on the roof!  Too cool...it's like the old insulators and these glass (and ceramic) balls and all the colorful/funky advertising way back when...seems like it would have been rather pretty place...wish I could remember it that way!

 Thanks for sharing - now if I see these when I'm out and about...I'll know what they are! ~~~and grab 'em!


----------

